# Gypsy kidded on Day 145. Triplets!



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Gypsy kidded last night on Day 145! Yay! We are still concerned about the kids nursing (Gypsy is a ff, and doesn't seem too thrilled about the idea, and the babies don't seem too committed). But other than that, they are looking great. SO cute! Too bad they are boys, so I can't keep them  

Gypsy had lost her ligs and the kids had dropped when i checked her yesterday morning. She started having contractions at 3 pm and then we didn't see any action until around 8:45 when we saw the first streaming. It was pink, so I was freaking out a little bit. Around 10 she started pushing and the first bubble appeared. She was screaming her head off, but no kid appeared in the bubble. Then another bubble started coming along side the first bubble! I panicked, so my husband decided to pop the first bubble. (Was that the right thing to do??) Then the second bubble came forward and I could see a tail, but it kept coming forward as she pushed. I think I pulled, but I honestly don't remember. That was the small gold baby. Then the second gold baby came out normal. Then we thought she was done and she wandered over to the other side of the stall and next thing we knew there came the black and white baby shooting out! 

At first she didn't seem interested in cleaning them, but we got her to clean all of them. the littlest one couldn't stand on its own for very long and none of them seemed interested in nursing. After an hour we were able to get each of them to nurse a little, but we were both surprised that the littlest one survived the night and was even up and walking around on his own this morning! I saw the black and white one nurse this morning, but I haven't witnessed either of the other 2 nursing :\


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are all so cute! Congratulations! And enjoy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful kids! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you tried holding mama doe, and holding the kids to the teat, just to be sure they're drinking? Are their tummies hollow or even and firm (not sure how to describe it, I mean "un-empty" but not bloated).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So FREAKING cute!!!! Are they acting hungry?? They might be eating but your making mama nervous. Just keep a eye on them as said keep a eye on their tummies. 
As for the sack I don't see anything wrong with popping it. I usually pop them my self. I watched youtube and no one on their popped it but I just figure it's probably hard enough to push a kid out let alone a kid in a sack not to mention I like to be able to grab little body parts if I need to help. But a big time congrats to you and mama 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! we went down to the barn and caught mama letting them nurse. jessica, you must be right that I was making her nervous! woops. We felt all of their tummies and Tiny Tim's tummy felt smaller than the others, but he is smaller than them all over! We haven't witnessed him actively nursing, so we held him up to the teat and he did suck a couple of times!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That black and white one is adorable! 
Congrats on a successful kidding (even if it was all boys...)!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats. 

I would try to get the kids to nurse, even if you have to tie up momma and one back leg. That is if she isn't holding still for them.
Get them latched on to ensure colostrum.

Milk out just a little bit, so it relieves some tightness for momma, this will make it easier for the kids to latch on, especially if she is over tight and hurts.
With a syringe (no needle) feed the kids very slowly at the back corner of their mouths, place your index finger in the mouth mimicking momma's teat and very slightly move the finger in and out, still leaving it in the mouth, we want a sucking reflex, tickle the tailhead at the same time( have someone help).
When you get the reflex, they should nurse momma's teat.

Giving a very small Bo-se shot may help as well, if they do not suck.

Tickle their tailheads, direct them to the teat, I open the mouth and squirt an little bit in there then let go and tickle the tailhead area and move them towards the teat, I repeat until they want to hunt for it. Then very gently guide them. 

Make sure the teat plugs are out and not blocking milk.

Do you have a heat lamp or a sweater you can put on them until you know they are nursing well on their own?
Go out during the night and make sure they nurse.

Go out every 2 hours and feed the babies, until you know they are doing well on their own, if they do not want any milk and fight you, feel their bellies, if they are full, they may of nursed without you seeing.

Dip the umbilical cords with iodine.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you Arbor Goats and Toth Boer goats! We went down to start the process of getting the kids to nurse and we "caught" Gypsy letting one of them nurse. Yay! So we knew that she would stand for them. We put the littlest goat up to the teat and I saw him bite at the teat, but I didn't see him suck. My husband said he saw and heard him take a couple of good sucks. Then a couple of hours later we went down again and were able to see all 3 of the boys nurse without our interference, so i think we are good! I just went down to check on them again (another couple of hours later) and they were all snuggled up sleeping so i thought I shouldn't bother them. They are under a heat lamp. We set up a couple heat lamps when gypsy started labor since we knew it was going to be chilly. The barn has open windows so the cold air comes in. It's not warm and cozy, but the heat lamps take the edge off, and they seem fine... Of course we had to have an unseasonable cold snap right when they were born!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! I like how their ears are all at different levels!! Haha


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I know Saltey Love! Isn't that funny!? Will the one with the one floppy ear stay that way??


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

So cute! Congrats! LOVE LOVE LOVE newborn goats <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there any way to cover the windows, knocking out the draft? Drafts aren't good for babies that young.
You want ventilation not drafts. Boarding it up a bit if nothing else would help. Glad ther is a heat lamp.

I am so happy they are doing well.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

My Alpines twins this year were born with not up ears but in a couple days they perked right up so unless there is another breed in them most likely their ears should eventually stand up


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Alpine goats, that is so funny! They are full blood Nigerians, so I would not expect floppy ears to stick around... But I must admit it is pretty cute 

Toth Boer Goats, thank you for the advice. My husband went down this morning and put up another board for another wall to block them in a bit better. It feels pretty cozy in their area now.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are so cute! The floppy ears are my favorite. My Nigerian Dwarf buckling had them too when he was first born and they straightened up by the second day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cbrossard said:


> Alpine goats, that is so funny! They are full blood Nigerians, so I would not expect floppy ears to stick around... But I must admit it is pretty cute
> 
> Toth Boer Goats, thank you for the advice. My husband went down this morning and put up another board for another wall to block them in a bit better. It feels pretty cozy in their area now.


 Good to hear.


----------

